# Friendship discussion....



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay , as some of you remember i had a terrible disagreement with my friend. U remember that drama I had........well my friend said we could be friends under terms of hers. Is that any kind of friendship? I must follow her terms in order to be a friend.
Isn't friendship all about give and take? Love, respect, etc...
What in the hell is a "working friendship", she'd rather have a working type friendship it fits better. Is this a yes, how are you today, nice outfit your wearing friendship. 
I'm thinking I'd like to say "forget you" sorry we went thru hell but this crap aint' worth it. Take me as I am, I was like this before and like this now........but your outta line expecting me to kiss your butt for a friendship. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd just leave it alone. I don't know what you or her would get out of a friendship that has terms. Unless there's much more to the story, I don't get it.


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Niteshade, I dont' get it either. I have left it alone, let her know that I enjoyed what time we had together but when she feels she can be a friend without terms look me up I'll be around. There is no more to the story, it's what it is. Thanx


----------

